# Much Thanks!!!!



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Well after a few reports of good fishing at the Berry I decided to go last min. I've been skunking pretty bad over at DC and the Nelle. I headed to the Ladders with my daughter, got there late around 4ish, there were a few people there but no one caught anything.

It was really cold and my lil girl was not up to it, I left but made a quick stop over at Chicken Creek since there's a spot that you can park right next to the water, so that she can sit in the car while I fish. My first cast with a 3inch white curley tail landed 3lb Cutt, he prolly 21inches but a heavy one. The other three were cutts as well, all about 18 inches so a total of 4 fish in 2 hrs and a couple of misses.

They were only interested in white tubes or curleys. Sorry about the pix they from my phone.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hmmm... Anyone up for a big, cold glass of irony?

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=16453


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe he likes to roll them in dirt before pan frying?


----------



## drJake (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice fish. Is that one on the bottom a cutt? I drove right past strawberry reservoir, last wednesday, to fish the river below soldier creek dam. I didn't catch anything on the river. I wish I would have tried the reservoir now. How far back is the ice now?


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice fish. Was there very many people up there fishing?


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Uh? It's really easy to say the fish were abused just by the photo, but all were released and I bend all the barbs back on my lures. 

The fish at the bottom flopped once and got that dirty, if you were there to see how I release the fish you wouldn't be so negative! If I had waders, and my daughter was not with me, the fish would've never touch soil.... BTW real fishermen don't use sarcasim to educate people on C&R.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

mabey he never had a fish flop around because it was too tired and had a hook in its gut. just kiddin all  happy cinco de mayo and nice fish


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Dirty, Clean, looks like a nice fish to me. For future reference don't post pictures of fish rights violations theres a lot of armchair biologists and super intelligent outdoorsmen on here......


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The armchair biologists and the super intelligent outdoorsmen are right though. A flip on the gravel and a roll in the dirt will not help with the life of any fish. It's unfortunate, but sometimes it happens.... :?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice to see my fish handling tips put to use.... just kidding man. Nice fish, glad you cleaned em up and let em go. Good on ya.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Ill definately try to be more careful next time, and thanks to all who understand, I know it's sooo hard to understand when you judge with yours eyes rather than experience.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

.45 said:


> The armchair biologists and the super intelligent outdoorsmen *are right though*. A flip on the gravel and a roll in the dirt will not help with the life of any fish. It's unfortunate, but sometimes it happens.... :?


I know they're right, all you have to do is ask them and they'll tell you that.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > The armchair biologists and the super intelligent outdoorsmen *are right though*. A flip on the gravel and a roll in the dirt will not help with the life of any fish. It's unfortunate, but sometimes it happens.... :?
> ...


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: -O>>-


----------

